# umfrage zu mobile marketing



## revils (26. Juni 2003)

hallo allerseits,

eine freundin von mir hat für ihre bachelor thesis eine anonyme umfrage vorbereitet zum thema mobile marketing. umso mehr leute mitmachen desto sinnvoller ist das ganze.
drum macht doch auch alle mit 

http://jill.gmxhome.de/umfrage.html

ciao
olli


----------



## AKM<2b> (27. Juni 2003)

astrein lustig. hab ich vorhin schon bei mapu gelesen und gemacht. ich persönlich find ja mobile marketing zum kotzen´...

2b


----------



## revils (27. Juni 2003)

tja so klein is das internet hehe
aber was is mapu?

mob. marketing gibts ja noch gar nich so wirklich. wart mal ab wie zum kotzen du es dann finden wirst. 
ne mal im ernst: die unternehmen übertreibens halt immer und der kunde wird eher wie eine auszunehmende weihnachtsgans behandelt als wie ein kunde der könig sein soll.

naja muss jeder für sich entscheiden. bin jedenfalls gespannt was da noch alles kommt

ciao
olli


----------



## AKM<2b> (1. Juli 2003)

Hier der link

http://blog.mapu.de/index.php

Und ich hoffe in sachen mobile marketing kommt nichts mehr. sonst muss ich einen rechtsanwalt wegen belästigung bemühen 

2b


----------

